# JMX Clients?



## Grizzly (30. Jul 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe eine Frage zu JMX und weiß nicht, ob diese in diesem Forum richtig aufgehoben ist. Meistens wird ja JMX in Zusammenhang mit JEE erwähnt, auch wenn es - wie in meinem Fall - auch mit stink normalen Java Anwendungen verwendbar ist. Ansonsten würde ich einen der Mods darum biete, den Thread einfach in das entsprechende Forum zu verschieben.

Wir möchten unsere Java Anwendung beim Kunden zur Laufzeit analysieren können. Inhouse haben wir mit VisualVM und JMX gute Erfahrungen gemacht und Fehler sowie Performance Probleme gefunden. Da unsere Anwendung unter Linux ohne installierten X-Windows läuft, können wir jedoch VisualVM dort nicht einsetzen. JConsole ist noch weniger eine Option. Das Programm braucht ebenfalls eine Oberfläche und kann im Gegensatz zu VisualVM nicht einmal aufzeichnen.

Gibt es einen JMX Client, welcher ohne Oberfläche daher kommt und auch aufzeichnen kann, _ABER_ auch eine Oberfläche besitzt, um die Aufzeichnung(en) nachher auch auswerten zu können?


----------



## FArt (30. Jul 2012)

Wenn euch JVisualVM gereicht hat, tut es vielleicht eine Konfiguration für Remotezugriff.

Sonst: google mal nach "monitoring java vm". Da gibt es eine Menge. 
Da gibt es auch einfachere und teuerere Produkte. 
Appdynamics ist sehr cool, aber auch teuer und evtl. gar nicht das richtige für ein paar Monitoring Informationen, die man übrigens auch mit einem selbstgeschriebenen kleinen Tools über die JMX Schnittstelle extrahieren könnte.


----------



## Grizzly (30. Jul 2012)

Hab' mir die Seite von Appdynamics kurz mal angeschaut. Das scheint mir wirklich etwas oversized zu sein. 

Unsere Beratung sind jetzt soweit gediehen, dass wir uns per VisualVM über VPN an die JVM connecten werden.

Weiter habe ich zwischenzeitlich auch ein kleines Tool geschrieben. Falls wir die Probleme auf die schnelle nicht finden, werden wir damit wahrscheinlich eine Langzeitaufnahme machen. Problem ist halt, dass dabei riesige Datenmengen entstehen können. Selbst wenn man die Stack Traces der Methoden nur dann ausgibt, wenn die CPU bei mehr als 90% ist.

Auf jeden Fall vielen Dank für die Antwort.


----------

